# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Painting Laminate - Possible?

## makka619

Hey, I want to paint over a small drawer set that is covered in laminate.  
Can I do this? Or can't you paint over laminate?  
The paint is High Gloss.    :Biggrin: Thanks.

----------


## scooter

White Knight make a laminate paint, available at your hardware store or paint shop, dunno how good it is though.  
Cheers..................Sean

----------


## David L

You try this site  http://www.floodaustralia.net/treat_paint.htm

----------


## makka619

Thanks for the help.  
The site looks good.  
I just have a tin of high gloss paint that I need to use for something.. Guess I can save it for something else.  
Cheers.  :Biggrin:    *ETA:* I have a wooden desk with a varnish finish. Can I paint over varnish in High Gloss? Or would you recommend I sand the varnish back before painting?

----------


## celeste

> Thanks for the help.  
> The site looks good.  
> I just have a tin of high gloss paint that I need to use for something.. Guess I can save it for something else.  
> Cheers.    *ETA:* I have a wooden desk with a varnish finish. Can I paint over varnish in High Gloss? Or would you recommend I sand the varnish back before painting?

  Hi all 
I use ESP - sand any rough/peeling paint brush ESP on leave 5min wipe off excess with cloth wait 90min and paint. 
I just used the method on door frames which were high gloss enamel and a set of linen cupboard doors which were white Laminate boards. I painted both of them with semi gloss enamel. 
I have also test run it a while back as a base coat for the white knights tile paint. I did 1 tile (spare ones from the garage) with WK primer and tile paint and 1 with ESP, no primer and tile paint. I thought esp gave a thinner tougher finish - tried scratching them with keys. 
I did not like the tile paint either why, I left the tiles, dug out all the grout and regrouted a different colour and added a border tile, looked brand new.
(oh, hint for all, I tried every electrical method you can think of (dremel grout removal tool - useless, grinder - dust every where and scratches and others ) to remove the grout, best, easiest and cleanest method is a tile grout saw and elbo grease) - you can tell the tiles are painted not like their ads which make them look like they were made that way. 
Celeste

----------

